# Unable to Shutdown or Hibernate Dell Inspiron Laptop 5558



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Specs for the system are Win 8.1, I7, 6GB ram, 1 TB HDD 

When I try to shut down the system using Windows Shutdown , the system returns to the windows login screen. I do not use the hard power switch as it has always caused improper shutdown. 

The system can sleep, but not shutdown or hibernate. This just occurred in the last week. A pop showing "Airplane Mode is On/off" in the Windows login screen and will toggle each time I try to shut down. I have tried shut off the laptop wifi, but this made no difference. 

Event viewer shows two Event 1001 

Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 156
P2: ffffe000e08f8010
P3: 1
P4: 2e
P5: fffff8004dc65230
P6: 6_3_9600
P7: 0_0
P8: 768_1
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WinsockAFD\WinsockAFD-20161104-1129.dmp
C:\Users\Perry\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-393341718-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Perry\AppData\Local\Temp\WER14F5.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_156_83c723d26ad56268d75ff7e75b439d2f20e45068_00000000_cab_1e061572




Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 980abcd2-a2a3-11e6-8350-34e6d781b465
Report Status: 0
Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 156
P2: ffffe000c6b49180
P3: 1
P4: 6f
P5: fffff800057ee230
P6: 6_3_9600
P7: 0_0
P8: 768_1
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WinsockAFD\WinsockAFD-20161024-2014.dmp
C:\Users\Perry\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-34462578-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Perry\AppData\Local\Temp\WERFB9C.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_156_3af4a7bdb82e7923cd430e14e48d1899112cc3_00000000_cab_155dfc67

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 0f7040e9-9a48-11e6-834c-34e6d781b465
Report Status: 0


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Select a date just prior to this happening and do a System Restore.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

The system is unable to restore from Windows after two attempts with the error shown below. Should I try to restore from more advanced features ? I don't know if I can access all features if I can't shutdown.

Note: I don't know if this is related. The system had shown errors with MFT previously. I did not repair MFT yet. I did chkdsk /r and error only reoccurred once about 3 wks ago.. Dell hardware test Crystal diskinfo on HDD showing no disk errors. My Error MFT post for reference http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...t-id-55-and-wmi-error-event-24-a-1200969.html

I do have a registry backup/restore program if this may be the issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run sfc /scannow and let's see what it says.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It looks like this is a Winsock error. I'm not sure if this will help, but try resetting your network adapter: https://iihelp.iinet.net.au/support/node/261#toc_1


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

The pc is able to shutdown after windsock reset. sfc /scannow was done prior to the reset and found no errors.

Anyway to prevent this reset from needed to be done again or will this happen periodically ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Go to Dell website and download and install newest chipset driver first and then ethernet or wireless adapter whichever you are using


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Winsock Reset should work and you shouldn't need to do it again, however, as stated, It wouldn't hurt to Update your Network Adapters. 
Go to the Dell/Download Drivers site Support for Inspiron 5558 | Drivers & downloads | Dell US type in your _Service Tag #_ or use this link. And download the *Chipset*, *Ethernet* and *Wifi *driver for your model.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will a file repair still need to be done to fix the System Restore Error 0x80070570?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Will a file repair still need to be done to fix the System Restore Error 0x80070570?


Run _Check Disk _on your drive.
Press the *Windows* key+*X* choose *Command Prompt (Admin)*
In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a* Y *for Yes and reboot the computer. _Check Disk_ will run at next bootup and check for Bad sectors. It will go thru 5 stages and it will take a long while. 
After that, if you still have problems, Start an Elevated _Command Prompt_ as shown and type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing or corrupted system files


----------

